# Salpingectomy -Private clinic



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I'm after some advice please.

I'm hoping to egg share at CRGW. Have just had my AMH results back at 37.7 which I'm happy with. 

The consultant has told me that I have to have my left tube removed before I start treatment as I have a hydrosalpinx. I want to have this done privately after being told there is a 40 week waiting list on NHS but I'm having trouble finding a clinic. My local consultant will only clip the tube rather than removing it, the price for this is £2,700. 

Has anyone got any experiences of the prices of different clinics, preferably for the full removal? I don't have any information to compare what I've been told against so I'm completely lost.

Thank you in advance x


----------



## leanneb85 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Wales81 
I'm in the exact same position as you. I went to crgw and was diagnosed with a left hydrosalpinx also had a hsg and the right tube is blocked too i have to have them both removed. I am on the waiting list for ivf and a salpingectomy. I too am hoping to eggshare. The consultant at crgw  told me that it would cost around 5000 to have them removed privately in spire or cardiff bay hospital. He also said he takes on private patients at the royal glamorgan and it costs about 3500 but he advises against this as he said there are never any beds available and the operations are constantly cancelled as the nhs patients have to come first. It's so frustrating im told i will have to wait atleast 6 months just for my initial consultation at uhw. I can't afford to pay privately so i guess its just a waiting game. Sorry i couldnt be of more use but there isnt much information anywhere on the web.


----------

